# Seduction.



## Ariana (Jun 21, 2011)

Seduction is all about manipulation of the other person as horrible as that sounds. It's easy if you understand people, and even easier if you know the persons strengths/weaknesses.


----------



## MissJordan (Dec 21, 2010)

Ariana said:


> Seduction is all about manipulation of the other person as horrible as that sounds. It's easy if you understand people, and even easier if you know the persons strengths/weaknesses.


Manipulation is a word that carries too many negative connotations.

I can 'manipulate' someone to do something objectively good.
But the mere fact I used that word to describe my actions makes me seem a schemer, conniving and untrustworthy.


So, for the sake of the seductresses out there.
I've decided to slightly alter your wording without changing the sense of it:



> Seduction is all about appeasing to the other person's secret wants. It's easy if you understand people, and even easier if you know the persons strengths/weaknesses.


----------



## Ariana (Jun 21, 2011)

Thank you MissJordan, I appreciate that greatly.


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

I don't need to seduce to get what I want from people 

I believe that the ultimate seduction is genuine care, kindness and respect. Respect more so than anything else. But then that's not really seduction, is it? That's just natural physical chemistry.

I don't seduce, nor do I flirt. IRL I just allow our minds to meld and the physical chemistry becomes natural enough. I can sense the electricity between myself and another woman --- I usually distance myself when that happens. I've been in committed relationships all my life ---- hence I've never, ever explored the potential of what it means to take a relationship further than friendship. 

Would I seduce someone else? I wouldn't need to --- i see seduction as a negative approach --- I would prefer to allow the chemistry to make things happen naturally --- it's just so much better when both people want the same thing --- I would never force myself upon another woman .. and if it seems like I am flirting or trying to seduce [or be seductively appealing - as has been mentioned in my Type's description], then it's definitely unintentional :/


----------



## Donkey D Kong (Feb 14, 2011)

I seduce bitches like corrupt politicians seduce ********.


----------



## Paradox1987 (Oct 9, 2010)

@Axe

Your signature just gave me a full on crisis. Am I high? On Mescaline? Or have I just developed epilepsy?!  :crazy:

Erm... on the actual point:

Nothing is more seductive than confidence. Just go in for the kiss like you're bloody well entitled to do so. What's the worst that can happen? She'll pull away... after a bit of moping, you'll realise there's at least six billion nine hundred ninety-nine million nine hundred ninety-nine thousand nine hundred ninety-nine people left for you try and seduce :wink:


----------



## WamphyriThrall (Apr 11, 2011)

Axe said:


> I seduce bitches like corrupt politicians seduce ********.







Nice.


----------



## Aßbiscuits (Oct 8, 2009)

Runvardh said:


> What are her love languages?


I briefly looked this up, this is interesting. I'd say it's quality time and mine's physical touch. Do you have to have more than one? Which ones match up the best?



killerB said:


> When she comes home form work, meet her are her home. Draw her a nice bath and float rose petals in it. Light some good smelly candle and have her relax in it for awhile. Set out a warmed up towel and a soft robe, and nightie. Meanwhile, cook her a nice dinner and light the table with candles, turn the lights on low. I would not suggest red wine, to much gives you a headache, but a nice clean Chenin Blanc will do. Have it chilled on the table. I also suggest flowers, whatever are her favorites. Have a nice dinner and some chat and wine, make sure you flirt and compliment her, then lead her to the bedroom. The lights should be low in here also and again you can use some candles if you wish. Offer her a nice massage, almond oil is a good oil to use, and pay special attention to her feet, and her lower back. Have her roll onto her stomach, and start to run your finger gently down her spine, follow with your lips. The back and neck is a very erogenous zone for many women.
> 
> I would also wear something soft and slightly sexy, not really revealing yourself. If your gal is a bit more naughty, you can always wear a black thong, and not much else while you are cooking her meal. That's just my thoughts for the moment.
> 
> Good luck.


I can't cook and I don't really have the money to spend on luxuries, it costs enough for me to travel up to her house. I'm clueless about wine so thanks for the suggestion! I know she loves her wine as well, also, I don't drink, is it right for me if she indulges too much while I'm sober? She doesn't drink much when she's around me so probably not. She lives with her parents and I live with my friends without a kitchen or dining room of my own, I still feel like a teen who has nowhere to bring someone for time alone, usually we go up into these mountains by her house, where we met, but that's no place to get someone in the mood, especially since it's getting colder and raining more. Otherwise I'd love to do something like this D:

I could stay in a hotel with her but that would mean having no money for savings this month, not to mention she'll probably feel pressured knowing this. But then again I have an excuse to want to go out and I'll just say it's because I don't want to be around everyone, just her, because I'm going back to England soon and she won't be there permanently until June. Sounds legit. That's what I'm doing tomorrow night, except in a hotel with...food service...lol. This means I get to go underwear shopping tomorrow too, yay!


----------



## Runvardh (May 17, 2011)

Aßbiscuits said:


> I briefly looked this up, this is interesting. I'd say it's quality time and mine's physical touch. Do you have to have more than one? Which ones match up the best?


A person doesn't have to have more than one; but there are those who do, like mine are, curiously, the two of yours together. Matching love languages is, really, more about what you're willing to do than what matches what. Acts of service is one that I will gladly perform, but doing the same for me doesn't do much in making me feel good. I hope that makes sense.


----------



## Brian1 (May 7, 2011)

As long as you're not putting a date rape drug in their drink, a little manipulation can be a good thing. Seduction is part of the overall package, and if it's done right, I fail to see what's bad about it.

Read that another way, if you're not doing anything that is clearly wrong, I don't see what's wrong with the art of seduction, especially, if each are comfortable, with the level at which it is being performed. We shouldn't paint too broad a brush stroke on how the word is defined.


----------



## ficsci (May 4, 2011)

Jump on her pussy




Well, I dunno if that would work on girls. But I'm guessing that if I just jump on a straight guy's dick and show him my cleavage it would work...?


----------



## Luke (Oct 17, 2010)

ficsci said:


> Jump on her pussy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We can not be so easily seduced!!

Actually, who am I kidding, it would probably work :dry:


----------



## ficsci (May 4, 2011)

Luke said:


> We can not be so easily seduced!!
> 
> Actually, who am I kidding, it would probably work :dry:


Why thank you for that hint, I might actually try it on that guy (>___>)


----------



## Luke (Oct 17, 2010)

ficsci said:


> Why thank you for that hint, I might actually try it on that guy (>___>)


Some guys have all the luck....


----------



## ficsci (May 4, 2011)

Luke said:


> Some guys have all the luck....


Ugh I know right (-_-)
Can you believe that both of his exes had approached him first? And that he never actually approach a girl first?
I want to kick his ass (because I've never been approached directly, and if anyone comes close to hinting, they just had to be creeps)


----------



## Aßbiscuits (Oct 8, 2009)

I have no idea what's going on anymore.


----------



## MXZCCT (May 29, 2011)

ficsci said:


> Jump on her pussy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shit like this is hard to read over the internet.

Yeah. You guess right.


----------



## twoofthree (Aug 6, 2011)

ficsci said:


> Ugh I know right (-_-)
> Can you believe that both of his exes had approached him first? And that he never actually approach a girl first?
> I want to kick his ass (because I've never been approached directly, and if anyone comes close to hinting, they just had to be creeps)


you might scare him and scar him for life. . .


----------



## Longdove (Jan 4, 2011)

You start sighing and moaning out of nowhere, little by little and moving your neck and other body parts as if you're uncomfortable or exhausted, then you start breathing with a slight agitated puff, like you just picked up something heavy that took a lot out of you, you throw in a subtle lip bite, and may throw in a whisper or two like you're just speaking to yourself, with a camaflauged sexual word in there for good measure, and you might add a strange giggle like something is amusing you, combine this with scattered calculated mumblings of No, and Yes, all this done while the targeted person to seduce is not expecting it, and it should make their eyes widen with hot anticipation like you know they just want to be bonked.

That was the short version, but the basic idea is to send out small "I'm as horny as hell, and wish there was someone around to put me in my place" signals.

The above mentioned scenerio for example can be well implemented while the seducer is on one side of the couch, mimicking reading a book, and the seducee on the other, the randomness of the initiated break out into sighing and the rest will give the seducee in question something to think about.

And... I hope I just didn't make this sound like a silly manual, but anyway - try it out!


----------



## Brian1 (May 7, 2011)

Does the word 'seduction' carry negative connotations in some quarters?


----------



## killerB (Jan 14, 2010)

Here's a cheap and easy thing to do if you don't have money. 

You could always dance for her, do a little strip tease, once you get her attention, you could stroke yourself a little bit, start to masturbate for her pleasure. Once she is watching you, stride up and place her hand where you want it. That should turn her on. Naughty always works for me!

I would find out what little things she likes, does she like leather? does she like flowers? does she like you to tease her? ya know what I mean.


----------



## Aßbiscuits (Oct 8, 2009)

The price to stay in a hotel for the night (3 star): €89.00
Bouquet of flowers (orange lilies): €46.99 
Dinner (French cuisine): €69.00
Travel (Train): €24.00 
Lingerie (Costume...): €36.00

The look on my girlfriend's face when she came out of the bath and saw me in lingerie: PRICELESS.

I want to be rich so I can do that every fucking weekend. After I went to all that effort there was no way she could refuse, right? I felt that I was putting her under pressure but I wouldn't have minded too much if we didn't and I let her know that. She said to me "I was thinking of taking our relationship a step forward anyway...." yeah right. She also insisted on going dutch but I was like "no, fuck you bitch, you're now officially a prostitute, act like it" (I didn't actually say this). But yeah, I'm going to stop telling you guys this in case it comes across like:











killerB said:


> Here's a cheap and easy thing to do if you don't have money.
> 
> You could always dance for her, do a little strip tease, once you get her attention, you could stroke yourself a little bit, start to masturbate for her pleasure. Once she is watching you, stride up and place her hand where you want it. That should turn her on. Naughty always works for me!
> 
> I would find out what little things she likes, does she like leather? does she like flowers? does she like you to tease her? ya know what I mean.


This post seduced me.


----------



## MissJordan (Dec 21, 2010)

killerB said:


> Here's a cheap and easy thing to do if you don't have money *and are not a man*.


I added a _pretty important_ part to your post. :tongue:


----------



## Aßbiscuits (Oct 8, 2009)

MissJordan said:


> I added a _pretty important_ part to your post. :tongue:


Can't men be seductive if they don't have money?

I'd invest in this project. "Shit, I don't have any money for that date, looks like I'll have to wear leather tonight!". How effective would that be?


----------



## DarklyValentine (Mar 4, 2010)

By her a pair of shoes and ask for a hump


----------



## Sarin (Aug 30, 2011)

It depends on the situation..

I'm not a huge womanizer, but I don't have to complain either.

What always worked for me was beïng sincere to her... I'm not saying that you should be all and overly emotional, but don't try to pretend to be someone you're not.
Talk to her, make sure you both have a good time (sometimes a subtle drink or two can do miracles) and invite her to your place (make sure it doesn't look like a landfill).

Make simple but nice conversation about anything that comes to mind and if there's a spark.. it comes naturally.
(Remember that most women aren't stupid.. if she wasn't interrested, she would've turned down your invitation in the first place).


----------



## DustyDrill (May 20, 2011)

When it comes to seducing women, I honestly have no clue. I don't seduce conciously. Because I know it would all be a lie. If she wants to get naked because I bought her flowers and wrote her a poem, what will happen when I stop?

And you can be damn sure that I will.

I say just spend time with them, be yourself and let this shit just happen. If it doesn't happen, chalk it up to incompatibility and move on to the next one. How many loveless marriages do you think started with stereotypical wooing? My best guess would be most of them.


----------



## killerB (Jan 14, 2010)

MissJordan said:


> I added a _pretty important_ part to your post. :tongue:




I would have to admit that I would have to turn off the lights as to not see that thing bobbing around..........Teehee


----------



## Monte (Feb 17, 2010)

killerB said:


> Here's a cheap and easy thing to do if you don't have money.
> 
> You could always dance for her, do a little strip tease, once you get her attention, you could stroke yourself a little bit, start to masturbate for her pleasure. Once she is watching you, stride up and place her hand where you want it. That should turn her on. Naughty always works for me!
> 
> I would find out what little things she likes, does she like leather? does she like flowers? does she like you to tease her? ya know what I mean.


 So should I stroke hard and fast or more sensual and slow?


----------



## Aßbiscuits (Oct 8, 2009)

Monte said:


> So should I stroke hard and fast or more sensual and slow?


Lol, do you want @killerB's advise because she gets people laid with it? ;P


----------



## killerB (Jan 14, 2010)

Monte said:


> So should I stroke hard and fast or more sensual and slow?



Ladies choice. LOL


----------



## Frenetic Tranquility (Aug 5, 2011)

Use your external sensing to find a duck, and shun it.


----------



## Ann Kane (Sep 30, 2011)

Aßbiscuits said:


> Any needlessly hostile remarks will be ignored and I encourage others to ignore them too. If you've fought with me over this previously, there's no point in repeating the argument.
> 
> Okay, so, I usually wing it when it comes to "seducing" someone. I have a friend who does this with pure ease and had so much great advise for me, I never had to try and make someone want to have sex with me, the desire would be there in the first place and there'd be no moral or cautious dilemmas thrown in. I never got to this stage basically because I had all the initial things covered. If I told my friend I'm having trouble having sex with my girlfriend I know she'd make fun of me, so I'm attempting to ask advise here again (because I'm aware some of you are actually good at it). I also avoid internet articles, they're usually absolutely retarded and only written so the blogger can make money and they have no practical or specific knowledge they could write about, when it comes to love and sex advise "just choose your heart" seems to suffice for most people, I'm not one of those people.
> 
> Okay, we'll start at the basics, and don't make fun of me, how do you seduce someone? Apart from playing Barry White music and peacocking, of course. I have the oxytocin thing covered.


I think we're missing something important here. Here is your answer.

First, find out from her WHY she is not ALREADY wanting to JUMP YOUR BONES! I mean, even if you just starting dating, if you were getting that brain chemistry from her, you'd know it, even if she were shy and reserved. The human brain is remarkably capable of synchronizing itself with others. YOu spend a lot of time around this person, since she is your girlfriend. Why isn't she HOT for you? Do you not listen well enough? Is she concerned about whether your are stable? Or will be there for her long term? What is it she needs reassurance in? Or is it physical? Could you amp up your wardrobe a bit, get a more flattering haircut, wear nice cologne? (dont bathe in it.) Do you do small thoughtful things for her? IE, what is it she's not getting, or not observing about you, that would make her hot for you? Talk to her. Being open shows respect. And respect fosters appreciation. And appreciation leads to cuddling. And we know where cuddling leads to.


----------



## GoodOldDreamer (Sep 8, 2011)

I wish that I could have the perspective of the women in my life who have had an interest in me, because honestly, I have no clue what it is I may have done that attracted them and/or "seduced" them. (I internally despise that word, btw.) But I've been in serious, very intimate relationships before. I've been wanted in that way before.

But I honestly don't know what it is that did it for them, lol. I wish I could be of more help. I don't go out of my way to be seductive or anything though, because I loathe the thought of manipulating people. Either they get me, or they don't. Either they want me, or they don't. I want to be with them on their terms, not mine.

Maybe that was it. They didn't feel constrained to act a certain way and could be proactive in fulfilling their own needs for once (or something along those lines). But I'm just guessing.

I find it too hilarious to think about the mental image of me actually TRYING to be seductive. Talk about an idiotic buffoon!


----------



## Aßbiscuits (Oct 8, 2009)

Ann Kane said:


> I think we're missing something important here. Here is your answer.
> 
> First, find out from her WHY she is not ALREADY wanting to JUMP YOUR BONES! I mean, even if you just starting dating, if you were getting that brain chemistry from her, you'd know it, even if she were shy and reserved. The human brain is remarkably capable of synchronizing itself with others. YOu spend a lot of time around this person, since she is your girlfriend. Why isn't she HOT for you? Do you not listen well enough? Is she concerned about whether your are stable? Or will be there for her long term? What is it she needs reassurance in? Or is it physical? Could you amp up your wardrobe a bit, get a more flattering haircut, wear nice cologne? (dont bathe in it.) Do you do small thoughtful things for her? IE, what is it she's not getting, or not observing about you, that would make her hot for you? Talk to her. Being open shows respect. And respect fosters appreciation. And appreciation leads to cuddling. And we know where cuddling leads to.


I already explained she wanted to take it slow (apparently something that's lost among most members here, that they've never heard of and think is preposterous).

But we've had sex so it's okay now. Also, if it wasn't clear enough, cologne?! HUH? I'm a female. And that's another problem, the only girl she's been intimate was my best friend who's a complete slut and discarded her afterwards. This girl probably told her about my past, not knowing me and this chick would ever get together, at least that's the impression my gf gave me.


----------



## Ann Kane (Sep 30, 2011)

Aßbiscuits said:


> I already explained she wanted to take it slow (apparently something that's lost among most members here, that they've never heard of and think is preposterous).
> 
> But we've had sex so it's okay now. Also, if it wasn't clear enough, cologne?! HUH? I'm a female. And that's another problem, the only girl she's been intimate was my best friend who's a complete slut and discarded her afterwards. This girl probably told her about my past, not knowing me and this chick would ever get together, at least that's the impression my gf gave me.


We dont like to read  and they make cologne for females, right??


----------



## Aßbiscuits (Oct 8, 2009)

Ann Kane said:


> We dont like to read  and they make cologne for females, right??


Now you're assuming I'm butch .


----------



## Ann Kane (Sep 30, 2011)

Aßbiscuits said:


> Now you're assuming I'm butch .


ha! No, isn't "cologne" a fancy european way of saying "perfume"...like they call it the same for both sexes?


----------



## kudi (Sep 27, 2011)

> The look on my girlfriend's face when she came out of the bath and saw me in lingerie: PRICELESS.


Congrats, I'm so proud of you dear. :blushed: . From here its all 'hands on' training and it doesn't hurt to open up the communication channels and talk about sex or write it down for her what you want to do to her. roud:


----------



## DarkyNWO (Mar 21, 2011)

You only really need three things to seduce someone. A white dinner jacket, a bottle of Châteauneuf-du-Pape wine and a single red rose.


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

^ lulz. If my boyfriend did anything like that I wouldn't be able to stop laughing. So... idk fake and douchy.


----------



## ficsci (May 4, 2011)

Have a really deep philosophical or personal conversation, and when you're at the height of the moment, look her in the eyes, start making out, take off clothes, and do the secks.

Also, you should be aware that I have had zero experience with seduction and I'm saying this based on stuff I've seen in romantic movies. Teehee.


----------



## WickedQueen (Jun 1, 2009)

Kayness said:


> Make your seductee feel like she's the only person in the world who matters to you. Make her feel like you're totally captivated by her.


LOL. 

If a guy does that to me, I would mostly stare at him in condescending way and say things like:
"Dude, get a life and stop bothering me. I don't have time for this shit."


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

DarkyNWO said:


> You only really need three things to *seduce someone*. A white dinner jacket, a bottle of Châteauneuf-du-Pape wine and a single red rose.


I'm liking how open ended this is. I take it this will work on men, women, either, neither, and in between?


----------



## GoodOldDreamer (Sep 8, 2011)

It wouldn't work on me. I don't drink alcohol, and if my SO tried giving me wine, I'd find it to be insulting, since she'd know my views on it. And as far as the jacket and rose go, I'm rather indifferent to both. I'd appreciate the gesture behind the rose, but in no way would it be effective to seduce me. And while I'd like to say the jacket could be effective if it looked good on her without much else on at the time, well, I'd already be in the mood if I had that view, so it's still ineffective in the end.

Clearly, this is more intended to be towards the ladies though. P

(Perhaps mentioning I just scored a 0 on Gifts for the Love Languages test explains my reaction.)


----------



## DarkyNWO (Mar 21, 2011)

Eerie said:


> ^ lulz. If my boyfriend did anything like that I wouldn't be able to stop laughing. So... idk fake and douchy.


Fake? As if it is shallow to actually bring a token of affection in form of the most sybollic thing for love? Or is it hollow as to bring a bottle of wine to enjoy in a pleasent company? Is it douchy to dress in white? Or is that dinner jackets overall? 

If this is anything, it's elegant and classy.


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

DarkyNWO said:


> Fake? As if it is shallow to actually bring a token of affection in form of the most sybollic thing for love? Or is it hollow as to bring a bottle of wine to enjoy in a pleasent company? Is it douchy to dress in white? Or is that dinner jackets overall?
> 
> If this is anything, it's elegant and classy.


It's over rated. That's what it is.


----------

